# Tuna ?



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My two LOVE Tuna and Salmon....I usually use it as a 'change-up' to the beef or chicken mixes I make for them...once or twice over a couple of weeks.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

GrandadRob said:


> Is it ok to give my Goldies the occasional can of Tuna fish ? If so, how often please.


Some time try Sardines.
My Girl just loves Sardines.
I will give her the ones packed in water or oil.
I open the can and drain out the water or oil and give her
1/2 the can and I eat the other 1/2 myself.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Sardines are loved by my goldens but the horrid gas that follows is not loved by the rest of us! lol,, mine also love a tuna mix occasionally.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Sardines are loved by my goldens but the horrid gas that follows is not loved by the rest of us! lol,, mine also love a tuna mix occasionally.


 
*Maybe you give your Golden the wrong kind of Sardines.*

*My Girl gets the bownless , skinless ones around $ 2.70 a can*
*at the Kroger Store*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My girls get my crock pot cooked chicken stew 5 nights a week with kibble--and a can of mackeral or salmon or large can of sardines (or sometimes fresh caught fish) the other 2 mights a week. They love any of the fish and t is fine to give fish to your dog as long as it isn't allergic, which i think is a very rare thing.


----------

